# ok...so i picked up my plow truck in Indiana



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

It has a 7.5 western/meyer(that's a whole differnt story) when I bought it...the blade was on the ground. When I picked it up..it was in the bed of the truck(that's another story) upside down. Here's what I saw!

IT NEEDS A CUTTING EDGE! Some "professional" had not only wore down the cutting edge WITHOUT replacing it....but TOOK IT DOWN TO HALFWAY THRU THE BOLTS TOO!! So...how thick of steel do I need to replace it and how high? 4"?6"? HELP!!


----------

